# Nice comb, but not small cell



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Hillside . . .

>spent time pulling out drone brood and looking for mites. I couldn't find ANY . . .

How many (about) drone cells did you check?
How old is the hive?
What kind of queen?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Maybe I don't need small cell.

But if you keep letting them you'll get it.


----------

